# Car import



## mackers26 (Feb 25, 2013)

Hi.

We are thinking about bringing our car with us to New Zealand & we are seeking advice on what to do or if we should do it at all. Mainly we are looking at import costs but not shipping as we have already looked into that. Our car is a vauxhall so parts won't be an issue. It would be nice to hear from someone who has donr this or considered it but were advised not to. 

Than kyou in advance for any help


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

mackers26 said:


> Hi.
> 
> We are thinking about bringing our car with us to New Zealand & we are seeking advice on what to do or if we should do it at all. Mainly we are looking at import costs but not shipping as we have already looked into that. Our car is a vauxhall so parts won't be an issue. It would be nice to hear from someone who has donr this or considered it but were advised not to.
> 
> Than kyou in advance for any help


How old is it ?
How long have you owned it ?
Petrol or diesel ?

Because its a Vauxhall, why do you say parts wont be an issue ?


----------



## mackers26 (Feb 25, 2013)

escapedtonz said:


> How old is it ?
> How long have you owned it ?
> Petrol or diesel ?
> 
> Because its a Vauxhall, why do you say parts wont be an issue ?


its a 2007 Vauxhall Zafira & we've had it for 2 years. I guessing parts won't be an issue because Holden is the southern hemisphere equivalent of Vauxhall. I don't know if it could be a problem, i'm just following advice already given.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

mackers26 said:


> its a 2007 Vauxhall Zafira & we've had it for 2 years. I guessing parts won't be an issue because Holden is the southern hemisphere equivalent of Vauxhall. I don't know if it could be a problem, i'm just following advice already given.


Complete waste of money in my honest opinion.

How much could you get for it back home then buy used here ?

It'll cost a couple of grand (£'s) to ship then the added payments if customs want to inspect it, maf want to inspect it, compliance to get through then warrant of fitness and finally registration.
If its a diesel there's an additional levy to pay that you buy in blocks of Km's - 10k worth is around $500.

Plus your car will have a speedo and odo in miles and not Km's.
Unsure about parts but I've never seen a Zafira here in NZ or even the Australasian equivalent.
Since you've owned it over 12 months at least you won't be charged GST so you get away with paying tax at 15% of the cars value.

Unless its near new and you've owned it over 12 months I wouldn't bother, but that said many people do bring over all manner of vehicles.
Amazing the hoops you have to jump thru to get a car over here especially when you see some of the junk people drive here in NZ - some shocking!!!


----------



## mackers26 (Feb 25, 2013)

escapedtonz said:


> Complete waste of money in my honest opinion.
> 
> How much could you get for it back home then buy used here ?
> 
> ...


to be honest i'm not in favour of it, just testing the waters. In an ideal world i would love to bring it over as its a spanking car but not worth the hassle.

Thanks all the same


----------

